# Penny is gone



## AmberSunrise

I am so sorry for your loss, but hope you take comfort in your memories and being able to be with her as she crossed.

Sleep softly sweet Penny, you were loved by many and will be missed.


----------



## flykelley

Hi Pennys Mom
Im so sorry to hear of your lost. I have never had something so hard as lose a heart a dog. I wish I had some magic words to help heal your heart. 

Mike, Abby, Ms Lilly


----------



## Doug

Oh my gosh. I am so sorry 
The firsts are the hardest. Take care of yourself, remember she never liked to see you sad. Yes she will always be with you wishing you peace and harmony. God bless you both.


----------



## maggie1951

so sorry for your loss of Penny


----------



## Devon

Oh . . . I'm so sorry for your loss.  Golden leave this world much too young. Yes, even 11/12 years is far too early.


----------



## Pammie

My heart is breaking for you!! I am so sorry your sweet Penny is gone. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mainegirl

I am so sorry for your loss..... I share a small part of the sadness and loneliness but cannot thank you enough for sharing a part of your life with penny with us. God bless you and be with you
Beth, moose and angel


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

So sorry for your loss of your sweet girl. She is among many friends at the bridge. She can run and play as she once could..RIP Penny..you got your wings..


----------



## Dallas Gold

Oh no, my heart is aching for you and Dan right now. I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Penny.


----------



## Tricia

So sorry. It is so hard. Keep the photographs near and relive the memories.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I am so sorry. I was following your story and I was so hoping that she was getting better. Godspeed, Penny!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tayla's Mom

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm glad you are back and hope we can be of some comfort to you. She knew love from you and gave it back to you. We are here if you need us.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Thank you all for the kind words. It is surreal that she isn't here and that it is her turn. I always knew it would come and yet felt we would go on forever.


----------



## inge

I am so, so sorry. Run free, sweet girl...


----------



## Karen519

*Penny's Mom*



Penny's Mom said:


> We rushed her to the evet, thinking she had bloat. How I wish it was.
> 
> She was in heart failure. Her heart sac was full of edema and by the time we got there wasn't really beating, more of a quivering. There was nothing they could do. She was clearly suffering. No tumors, no cancer, just a worn out heart...she gave it all to us for 11 years, 7 months and 11 days. She went to the bridge at 3 a.m.
> 
> We were with her at the end and stayed with her for a while after.
> 
> I feel her at my side. We stopped at a rest area on the way back to the camper and I saw her standing with her Dad over on the grass as she has done hundreds of times before in our travels. She will always be with me.
> 
> We "knew". When I gave her her last bath it was so she would go smelling of lavender. When I brushed her last, I told Dan to save the bag of hair. We "knew". We are at peace that we did everything we could and that she suffered only a few days...24 hours in the end.


Penny's Mom

I am so very sorry-it was a blessing to be with her. Penny is with my Smooch and Snobear and we will see them, again, I'm confident of that.


----------



## hubbub

Penny's Mom - I am so sorry to know that Penny's passed on. Her antics brought so many smiles to my face over the last few years and will continue to live in my memory - thank you for sharing your precious girl with us. Tears falling for you and in honor of Penny.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I am so, so sorry. I know your heart is breaking.


----------



## MaureenM

I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Penny.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

How do I go on without second guessing every decision I made. Which vet got it wrong? The last one? The first one? Did I cause this? How could this have happened so fast? Was it the prednisone that killed her? Did I wait too long? What did I miss?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

What you are going through is perfectly normal. We all try to do what's best for our furbabies and second guess our decisions. Try not to be so hard on yourself-you did everything that you could for Penny. Tears are flowing here-I know exactly how you feel.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MercyMom

My heart goes out to you dear during this sad time. Penny was near and dear to your heart and always will be. May you have happy memories of Penny forever.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Penny's Mom said:


> How do I go on without second guessing every decision I made. Which vet got it wrong? The last one? The first one? Did I cause this? How could this have happened so fast? Was it the prednisone that killed her? Did I wait too long? What did I miss?


I'm afraid you may never know the answer to these questions. Please don't second guess yourself about this. I believe everyone here who knows Penny's story knows that you put your entire heart and soul into helping her and keeping her as comfortable as possible and we all know you loved her so deeply.


----------



## JayBen

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## goldensrbest

So sorry, you will miss her,alot.


----------



## MercyMom

Penny's Mom said:


> How do I go on without second guessing every decision I made. Which vet got it wrong? The last one? The first one? Did I cause this? How could this have happened so fast? Was it the prednisone that killed her? Did I wait too long? What did I miss?


Don't be so hard on yourself dear. I am the same way when it comes to decisions. You can't worry about every detail. It is easier said then done, I know. I am so sorry you are having to suffer this way.


----------



## Jennifer1

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## Wendy427

I'm so sorry to hear about your beloved Penny. Run free at the bridge, dear girl.


----------



## brianne

So very sorry to hear the sad news about Penny. 

It is very normal to second-guess ourselves afterwards, but please try not to. It really doesn't help and only serves to make you feel worse. You were the VERY BEST mom to Penny and did absolutely everything you could. Keep repeating that to yourself.

Rest in peace, sassy girl.

Wishing you peace and comfort...


----------



## AmberSunrise

{{ hugs }}

You did everything right. Penny let you know it was her time, which let you 'know' to give her that last bath so she smelled of lavender, to 'know' to save some fur from her last brushing, to let her go in peace and surrounded with your love ... she paused in her journey so you could see her once again by her dad, to bring you comfort. 





Penny's Mom said:


> How do I go on without second guessing every decision I made. Which vet got it wrong? The last one? The first one? Did I cause this? How could this have happened so fast? Was it the prednisone that killed her? Did I wait too long? What did I miss?


----------



## tippykayak

Penny's Mom said:


> How do I go on without second guessing every decision I made. Which vet got it wrong? The last one? The first one? Did I cause this? How could this have happened so fast? Was it the prednisone that killed her? Did I wait too long? What did I miss?


I think it's normal to have these questions, but you have to know that, at the end of the day, time takes our dogs from us one way or the other. With congestive heart failure, one treatment plan might buy you a little more time than another, but only a nickel-and-dime amount of time in a rich life like Penny's. And you don't have perfect knowledge of what's going on in the dog's body, so you can't make perfect decisions. Nobody can.

You do your best, you love your dog, and if you can, you try to be there so she's not scared.

That dog was beloved, and she knew it all the way. The last thing she knew was the she was loved and safe and with the people she cared about. That's an amazing gift to give her, and not everybody gets to give it to their dog.

You took wonderful care of her, and she lived longer than the majority of Golden-sized dogs. Second-guessing is a normal part of grieving, but you have nothing to beat yourself up about. And please remember that Penny would not approve of it; she'd want you to take good care of yourself and to go have a good roll in the grass.

Sleep soft, good girl.


----------



## Sally's Mom

Do not second guess yourself, sometimes medical issues are not clear cut to,the diagnosis. My Sally had hemangiosarcoma of the heart. It was obvious when she started not to feel well,it was not obvious what she had until the day I euthanized her. In the meantime, she was seen by two regular practitioners (myself and my husband) and two specialists. Sometimes the clinical signs of these diseases mimic others. In any case, if Penny had fluid around her heart(pericardial effusion) then it was most likely due to hemangio. Nothing you could do but love her until it was her time. I am so sorry for your loss. I know there is a big empty hole in your heart.


----------



## Lennap

I am so sorry, I have been following our previous thread through all the ups and downs I feel like I've lived them with you a little. You were an amazing mommy to that girl and she knew It and loved you for it. Know that she gave her all because she knew that is what you were giving too.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrVivas

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Barkr

So sorry for your loss of dear Penny. Please don't second guess yourself we try to do the best we can with the information we get . It is all done with love and devotion . Take comfort in the wonderful times you had with her at your side. Hugs!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Oh no, I'm so very sorry. She was always one of my special GRF dogs .... a kindred Penny girl. Hugs to you and Dan and Godspeed to Penny.


----------



## mkt

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I have to log off now. We're leaving the sand dunes. I say I never want to come back here ever again. But maybe another golden will find us some day and we can share all the things here that Penny loved so much.

Sadly on this trip, she never got to go to the beach. She made it as far as the office for biscuits and pats. I loved her laying on their porch as we visited, all the children coming up to kneel by her a give her pats. She loved the children.

I was walking her back when a beloved resident who has Alzheimers was found wandering. I asked her to walk back with us. She held Penny's leash and spoke gibberish. Until Penny stopped to poo and then she said clearly "Oh dear, have to clean that up". So our therapy girl who didn't make the cut, was a therapy girl on her last days. 

We have to make the trip home now, without our girl. She will be back with me in the future...she will be near me again.


----------



## Joanne & Asia

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet Penny. I second guessed too after we lost our Gromit a year ago today but with time realized it was his time and was able to find some peace. I know you will too but right now the pain is so raw. Take care.


----------



## Claudia M

So very sorry to read about Penny! RIP sweet girl!


----------



## Bob Dylan

I am sorry about Penny, she is now with all our Special Pets at the bridge, HUGS!


----------



## Miaya's mom

Penny's Mom said:


> So our therapy girl who didn't make the cut, was a therapy girl on her last days.


I think all Golden's if they make the cut or not are therapy dogs because the bring so much happiness into our lives. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Vhuynh2

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP Penny


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Sirfoulhook

Sorry for your loss. Yet another gone too soon. I'm confident you did everything you could for her. The second guessing is natural. I've had it every time I've lost one


----------



## Bell

I'm so sorry for your loss...Sweet girl.You were with her,and you're right-she'll always be there with and for you...


----------



## nolefan

tippykayak said:


> I think it's normal to have these questions, but you have to know that, at the end of the day, time takes our dogs from us one way or the other. With congestive heart failure, one treatment plan might buy you a little more time than another, but only a nickel-and-dime amount of time in a rich life like Penny's. And you don't have perfect knowledge of what's going on in the dog's body, so you can't make perfect decisions. Nobody can.
> 
> You do your best, you love your dog, and if you can, you try to be there so she's not scared.
> 
> That dog was beloved, and she knew it all the way. The last thing she knew was the she was loved and safe and with the people she cared about. That's an amazing gift to give her, and not everybody gets to give it to their dog.
> 
> You took wonderful care of her, and she lived longer than the majority of Golden-sized dogs. Second-guessing is a normal part of grieving, but you have nothing to beat yourself up about. And please remember that Penny would not approve of it; she'd want you to take good care of yourself and to go have a good roll in the grass.
> 
> Sleep soft, good girl.


i can't think of a better way to put it. Any of it. I hope you will read every word of it. I know how much you loved Penny. She knew it too. What a lucky girl. I am so sorry for your loss. 


This was so beautifully put, i tried to edit it down and found I couldnt. Bryan, I will be printing this out. Eventually we all know more people who need to read this.


----------



## AmbikaGR

So sorry to hear that Penny is gone. At times like this I have found some comfort in the below page, I hope you and yours can also find some comfort there. 
Rest easy and play hard Penny!!


THE STAR


----------



## kwhit

I am so very, very sorry for your loss. 

RIP Penny...


----------



## Laurie

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl.

RIP dear Penny.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Tears sprang into my eyes when I saw this. I am so sorry, and my heart is just breaking. I know I will be thinking of you and Dan all day. I'm so sad.

Please try not to second guess yourself. I say that as someone who did. It tore me up, and it doesn't make anything change. You made the best decision you could at the time based on the information you had for your sweet girl. And every decision was based in love. She knew you would only do the best for her. 

My heart goes out to you.


----------



## cgriffin

Oh no, I am so sorry for your loss. 
My tears are falling as well, my heart aches for you. 
I understand and know about the self doubts and questions, I am still there.

So sorry, she was a beautiful and special girl.


----------



## swishywagga

I am so very sorry for your loss. Our thoughts and prayers are sent over to you at this sad time.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I am so very sorry for your loss of Penny.

My heart goes out to you. Try not to second guess yourself, I think all of us who have lost one of our Beloved Goldens goes through this. When its their time to leave this earth and join the Goldens who have gone before them, it is out of our control. 

Penny knew she was loved and there was no other place she would have wanted to be than by your side. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you.

Godspeed sweet Penny.


----------



## Karen519

*Penny's Mom*



Penny's Mom said:


> I have to log off now. We're leaving the sand dunes. I say I never want to come back here ever again. But maybe another golden will find us some day and we can share all the things here that Penny loved so much.
> 
> Sadly on this trip, she never got to go to the beach. She made it as far as the office for biscuits and pats. I loved her laying on their porch as we visited, all the children coming up to kneel by her a give her pats. She loved the children.
> 
> I was walking her back when a beloved resident who has Alzheimers was found wandering. I asked her to walk back with us. She held Penny's leash and spoke gibberish. Until Penny stopped to poo and then she said clearly "Oh dear, have to clean that up". So our therapy girl who didn't make the cut, was a therapy girl on her last days.
> 
> We have to make the trip home now, without our girl. She will be back with me in the future...she will be near me again.


Penny's Mom

Oh, please come back-we would all miss you so much!
That is so touching, how Penny helped that sweet lady!


----------



## coppers-mom

I am so very, very sorry. I fell like I've known Penny for years and will miss her too.

It takes time to heal, but there is no doubt you gave your all to lovely Penny.


----------



## ShadowGolden

I'm so sorry for your loss. She's running free at the bridge.


----------



## janababy

I am so terribly sorry to hear of the lost of your beloved Penny. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Titan1

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Chaya

I'm so sorry Penny's gone. I know she will forever live in your heart.


----------



## ChasingChase

I'm so sorry for your loss. I agree with others who have said to second guess yourself is a normal part of the grieving process. Our pets are a part of our family and although we know they won't always be with us, we are never ready for them to go. We do everything we can to make sure they live a full and happy life filled with love and you did just that, there with her until the end. Take some comfort in that, I know she did. Hugs to you!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest

I'm so sorry. She had such a big heart, and like you said, she gave it all. 

My your many happy memories sustain you in your loss.


----------



## hockeybelle31

I'm so sorry for you loss. Sweet Penny, we will see you on the other side.


----------



## maizy's mom

We are so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Goldens R Great

I'm so very sorry about Penny. The love you had for her was so apparent in all of your posts. I know you're missing her terribly and will always miss her, and I truly believe, as you said in your first post, she is by your side and will always be with you.

Please know you and your husband are in my prayers.


----------



## Belle's Mom

So sorry for your loss. Run Free Sweet Penny


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

I'm so sorry for your loss of your special girl. My thoughts are with you and yours. RIP sweet Penny.


Pete & Woody


----------



## GoldenCamper

My heart is so heavy for you this morning. I am so deeply sorry for the loss of your special girl. She was one of my most favorite Goldens here.

A big heartfelt hug to you across the internet my friend.


----------



## TheZ's

So sorry for your loss of Penny. May the memories of her time with you remain strong.


----------



## desilu

I am so sorry to hear this news. Your love for Penny is evident! Play hard at the Bridge, sweet Penny.


----------



## penparson

So sorry to hear about the loss of your girl. We share a name, Penny, and I've always enjoyed reading about her golden life.


----------



## MercyMom

Penny's Mom said:


> I have to log off now. We're leaving the sand dunes. I say I never want to come back here ever again. But maybe another golden will find us some day and we can share all the things here that Penny loved so much.
> 
> Sadly on this trip, she never got to go to the beach. She made it as far as the office for biscuits and pats. I loved her laying on their porch as we visited, all the children coming up to kneel by her a give her pats. She loved the children.
> 
> I was walking her back when a beloved resident who has Alzheimers was found wandering. I asked her to walk back with us. She held Penny's leash and spoke gibberish. Until Penny stopped to poo and then she said clearly "Oh dear, have to clean that up". So our therapy girl who didn't make the cut, was a therapy girl on her last days.
> 
> We have to make the trip home now, without our girl. She will be back with me in the future...she will be near me again.


I'm so sorry dear! I know you were fond of Penny's sweetness with other people during her final days on earth.:smooch: I am so glad God blessed you with those moments. It hurts that you won't see any more of them. :sadwavey: Please take care dear. Give your soul some much needed rest. We will be here for you when you come back.


----------



## Mayve

I am so sorry for your loss. 

With every pet I have had to go through this with, I hav second guessed...it is just what we do...please rest in the knowledge that Penny knew she was loved and crossed over with the comfort of knowing you were there. Hugs to you both!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wyatt's mommy

I'm so very sorry for your loss. RIP sweet Penny!


----------



## Amberbark

I'm so, so sorry for your loss. We had to go through that in early July. So sweet of you thinking of her smelling like lavender. I bathed LilBit the night before we had to take her in, so that she would be clean and sweet-smelling. I wish you fond memories and a little less pain every day. Penny was very well-loved. Vicki


----------



## laprincessa

I am so sorry
This was the last thing I expected to see today. 
Run free, sweet Penny, run free


----------



## Abby girl

My heart goes out to you all. Take very good care and take some solace in knowing how very loved Penny was and is. All my best.


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Penny. You gave her a wonderful life and took excellent care of her. As Sally's mom said, it isn't always clear cut with what is ailing them. When I had read your post about a distended abdomen last night, I would never have guessed heart failure. Thinking of you at this sad and dark time.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom

My heart aches with yours...I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet Penny.


----------



## Allan's Girl

I am very sorry that Penny had to go so soon. Believe me when I say my heart is breaking for you. I will say a prayer for you and your husband.


----------



## Jo Ellen

It's so hard for me to read posts like this now. But for you and Penny I did. I'm so sorry. {{hugs}}

I love the therapy dog at the end. I'm glad you have such a fond memory, made me smile :heartbeat


----------



## olliversmom

I am so very sorry for you. I know your pain. 
Please do not waste another minute second guessing anything. You loved her . She knew that. After my 11year old homer passed I would swear I heard the click of his dog tags following me down the hall. Takes some time for their presence to go away. Hugs robin


----------



## goldensmum

So very sorry for your loss of Penny, I am sure she is now making many new friends at the bridge, where she will continue to watch over you. It is so hard to let them go, but because we love them so much we do so but with heavy hearts.

Run free and fast and sleep softly Penny


----------



## Mac'sdad

Penny's Mom said:


> Thank you all for the kind words. It is surreal that she isn't here and that it is her turn. I always knew it would come and yet felt we would go on forever.


No truer words were ever spoken.... The emotional price we pay for the privilage of being the keepers of the Golden is very high but one of the most worth while things we will ever do !!!! God Speed Penny ...you are not alone !!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

So sorry for your loss of sweet Penny. May she run free again at the Bridge.


----------



## Max's Dad

I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved Penny. You did every thing you could for her. Take care.


----------



## Tahnee GR

I am so sorry. RIP, sweet Penny.


----------



## Megora

Very sorry, Elizabeth.... 

There are absolutely no words that have not already been said. Extra thoughts and prayers for you guys right now. It's always hard and painful and we have all been through it and know that stomach sick sense of loss. What I do know and you guys should always remember is you gave that little girl everything and she was happy in her life with you.


----------



## my4goldens

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## mom2three

I'm an so sorry for your loss. I am new to the board but I've been keeping up to speed on you and Penny these last few days and was so sad to see this. May she rest and peace and my thoughts and prayers are with you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hollyk

Godspeed Penny.


----------



## Tennyson

Penny was a magnificent golden. Your family was lucky to have her in your lives.
I am so sorry.


----------



## ZeppGold

Sorry for your loss...


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

We are home now. I can't tell you how comforting your kind words are...some from people I never even knew. 

It's also comforting to be back surrounded by her things...her throw on the couch, her toys, the hair on the floor because I didn't vacuum before we left. It's comforting to be able to cry and cry and cry.

We talked all the way home, about Penny, about her loss, her life, her quirky sense of humor and yes...about getting a Golden when the time is right. 

Penny brought such a bright light into our lives that it is worth all the pain of losing her just to have shared her life. I will never wish away the pain if I have to wish away her soul. She IS my heart.


----------



## HolDaisy

I am so very sorry to read that you have lost your beautiful girl Penny. It hurts so bad to lose a heart dog and so many have felt how you are feeling now 
Penny was lucky to have such a wonderful family, and you were lucky to have had such a special girl for all those years. She will live forever in your heart, take care.


----------



## k9mom

I am so very sorry.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

I am so sorry for your loss. Godspeed sweet girl.


----------



## davebeech

so very sorry to hear about Penny

Rest In Peace Penny


----------



## *Laura*

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Penny. She will be dearly missed. Run free sweet girl


----------



## Door

Many, many years ago I lost my first real dog while on a camping trip. He had a stroke.
We never did get the chance to go hiking, which he loved so much. He was 13 years old.

What a wonderful, wonderful companion. I still miss him.


----------



## Rob's GRs

I too am so sorry to read of the loss of your Penny.


----------



## Dexter12

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bellazmum

I am so sorry for your loss - may your happy memories keep you going.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bemyangell

So sorry for your loss. I know the pain you are in. Prayers.....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk

I am so sorry she has gone, your girl was such a treasure.


----------



## jealous1

I am so sorry for your loss. May the many memories she has left you comfort you in the days ahead.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Dan was adamant against cremation so we will go pick her up tomorrow. One last ride in the Pennymobile.

Our son in law has dug her grave next to the riding ring...she loved being with me at the barn, now she will be there all the time.


----------



## MyAnniegirl

I am so sorry to hear about Penny. Keep her in your heart, and she will still bring a smile to your face.


----------



## meadows

Oh no longer I'm so sorry to heat about your pup Penny. Its so hard to say goodbye to your friend. She will be waiting for you. You provided her a beautiful love filled life and stayed by her side to the end. My condolences. :'(

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom

So very sorry for your loss. I'm glad her passing wasn't extended and that you were able to be with her. She will always be in your memories and your heart. May your memories of her sooth your heart. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Penny's Mom*



Penny's Mom said:


> Dan was adamant against cremation so we will go pick her up tomorrow. One last ride in the Pennymobile.
> 
> Our son in law has dug her grave next to the riding ring...she loved being with me at the barn, now she will be there all the time.


It will be nice having Penny right there. We all are here for you, you know.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I see her everywhere and expect her to come when she hears me in the kitchen...that meant a plate to lick. Going to the bathroom meant a trip in the car. We were so entwined...this will be hard to go solo.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Just let your grief take its course..... whether it be sadness, anger, whatever. Give yourself the gift of time to cherish every memory and sear it into your brain... her looks, her smells, her likes and dislikes. Then, I bet... I just bet that she will have a paw in bringing you a new one to love.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I'm not holding back...it's too much to hold back. I have been dreading this moment and grieving for the days passing since she turned 5. I have always intensely felt the passing of time and the traveling towards the end...for all of us.

Don't take a single moment for granted...it won't come again.


----------



## GoldenMum

Oh, I am so very sorry to hear of Penny's passing. It is never long enough, and I am walking that same road now with my Bonnie. Bless you guys, may your heart heal from this huge loss......Dawn


----------



## KiwiD

Penny's Mom said:


> Penny brought such a bright light into our lives that it is worth all the pain of losing her just to have shared her life. I will never wish away the pain if I have to wish away her soul. She IS my heart.


Your last few sentences of this post really speak volumes of your love for Penny. So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I have been reading about your Bonnie and crying for her and you, too. My thoughts and prayers are with you both. So sad. 



GoldenMum said:


> Oh, I am so very sorry to hear of Penny's passing. It is never long enough, and I am walking that same road now with my Bonnie. Bless you guys, may your heart heal from this huge loss......Dawn


----------



## Sampson's Mom

I am so very, very sorry for your loss. My heart hurts for you. Run free at the Bridge, sweet Penny.


----------



## alligeek

I'm so, so sorry for your loss. She sounds like she was a wonderful girl, and she was lucky to have had such a loving family.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I'm just seeing this tonight...I'm so very sorry for your loss of Penny. You gave her a wonderful life. RIP dear Penny!


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface

I am so sorry to hear about Penny. I have enjoyed reading about her adventures with you these last few years. Thinking of you and husband during this extremely difficult time.....


----------



## Michele4

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## bonacker

I am so sorry for your loss. Please take comfort in knowing how many of us are sharing your pain.


----------



## daisydogmom

You were such a great dog-mom to Penny. I always enjoyed reading all about her over the years... Rest in peace, sweet Penny girl.


----------



## Rainheart

I am so so sorry to hear this. My heart breaks for you... run free, sweet Penny.


----------



## love never dies

I am very sorry for your loss. So sorry.


----------



## mybuddy

I am so shocked to see this. I am so very sorry for your loss of your sweet girl.

Thank God you were with her. How comforting for her. 

I feel so sad.

Victoria


----------



## SandyK

I am so sorry for your loss of Penny. Very nice she will be watching over the riding ring. However, she will live in your heart forever!! RIP sweet Penny.


----------



## JMME

I'm so sorry for your loss  RIP Penny


----------



## Karen519

*Penny's Mom*

Penny's Mom

You were an incredible dog Mom to Penny and she was an incredible girl!


----------



## hubbub

Penny's Mom - I reposted Sally's Mom's post in your other thread, but wanted to repeat it here (bolding is mine):



Sally's Mom said:


> Do not second guess yourself, sometimes medical issues are not clear cut to,the diagnosis. My Sally had hemangiosarcoma of the heart. It was obvious when she started not to feel well,it was not obvious what she had until the day I euthanized her. In the meantime, she was seen by two regular practitioners (myself and my husband) and two specialists. Sometimes the clinical signs of these diseases mimic others. * In any case, if Penny had fluid around her heart(pericardial effusion) then it was most likely due to hemangio. *Nothing you could do but love her until it was her time. I am so sorry for your loss. I know there is a big empty hole in your heart.


Please do not blame yourself. Penny loved spending time with you at the ring - I think it's a lovely final spot for her to rest. <HUGS>


----------



## Mac'sdad

Penny's Mom said:


> We are home now. I can't tell you how comforting your kind words are...some from people I never even knew.
> 
> It's also comforting to be back surrounded by her things...her throw on the couch, her toys, the hair on the floor because I didn't vacuum before we left. It's comforting to be able to cry and cry and cry.
> 
> We talked all the way home, about Penny, about her loss, her life, her quirky sense of humor and yes...about getting a Golden when the time is right.
> 
> Penny brought such a bright light into our lives that it is worth all the pain of losing her just to have shared her life. I will never wish away the pain if I have to wish away her soul. She IS my heart.


 GOOD for you ...IMHO ....your spot on again ...considering your loss of Penny I think she is waggin her tail at the way your dealing with your grief !!! 
You sure have my vote !!!
I truly hope that another Golden is waiting in line to be born for you and your family to love on !!!!!


----------



## Willow52

So sorry for your loss. Penny is healthy and young again running at Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## elly

Oh no, I am so so sorry. I can't stop the stream of tears here, I completely feel your pain. Do whatever you need to to get through these first days,..I talked to my Cracker, I too kept some fur in a bag and I smelt it, felt it, I sat with her toys. You have to do what you have to do and we are all here for you here. I am sure Penny is always nearby and of course she's forever in your heart..and ours.
Run free sweet girl, no more pain, go find our babies at the bridge and play play play x


----------



## NapaValleyGolden

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Merlins mom

Thinking about you and sending hugs and prayers. Rest in peace sweet Penny. You were so loved and cherished. 

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Penny's Mom I am very, very sorry for the loss of your Penny. I know how much it hurts and pain you are having now as I still feel many of it after more than two years.

Run free sweet Penny, run fast and strong with your new friends at Bridge.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Just thinking about you and Penny this morning. I know how hard these early days are after they are gone. You are in my thoughts and heart.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

So sorry that Penny is gone. You gave her a wonderful life, I'm sure she was as proud to be yours as you were to be hers.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Thanks...and I'm thinking about Jo Ellen. So much sadness.

It comes in waves. I'm taking care of a few of her things. Getting the donations together for the shelter. I feel so lost without her...she was the focus of my days. I don't know how to "be" without her so I wander around the house picking at this and that.


----------



## Karen519

*Penny's Mom*



Penny's Mom said:


> Thanks...and I'm thinking about Jo Ellen. So much sadness.
> 
> It comes in waves. I'm taking care of a few of her things. Getting the donations together for the shelter. I feel so lost without her...she was the focus of my days. I don't know how to "be" without her so I wander around the house picking at this and that.


They ARE the FOCUS of our lives. I so relate.


----------



## PrincessDi

Karen519 said:


> They ARE the FOCUS of our lives. I so relate.


Me too. We get even closer to them as they decline from age or illness. We grow as dependant on them as they are on us. When they are gone, we are so very lost and it can take a while to go on and regain our footing. Keeping you and your husband in our thoughts.


----------



## dborgers

Oh, I'm so sorry. I just saw this thread and apologize for not having seen it before.

What a wonderful life you gave Penny. We on the forum will never forget her. What a sweetheart. 

I'm one who believes we'll see all our pups again. God bless


----------



## dborgers

Stopping by again just to let you know I'm with you in spirit. Such a huge loss.


----------



## amy22

Just wanted to say, I am so sorry....checking in on you. Xxoo


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

We're doing okay. It comes in waves. Had a huge meltdown today when I went to get some stuff out of the camper. Found all the different foods we'd tried to tempt her with. Took me right back to that horrible night that was to be the end.

Dan came to my rescue; put it all in the back of the car and we took it to the no-kill shelter we help support. They have a community outreach program to help pets stay in senior's home. They can use everything...the food, her joint supplements, towels and blankets.


----------



## Jaykay

Sending {{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## Chewbacca10

I am so very sorry for your loss of your beloved Penny. You will often go back to the final night as I do. I also blamed myself (I still do). Seeing your post made me hurt so badly for you. I can see how much you loved Penny (I was thinking of her name earlier today, I just love it). They are our special angles. -Peace


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## caseypooh

Oh no, I'm so sorry Penny's mom, I'm another believer, you will see her again. Gentle thoughts for you and your husband.


----------



## mybuddy

((((hug))))

Thinking of you and Jo Ellen. My sweet ladies.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you and sending hugs!


----------



## Joanne & Asia

Thinking about you this morning. Mornings are the hardest I found but the pain does lessen with time and you will be able to smile more as you remember the good times but right now it is good to cry. We are here for you.


----------



## Karen519

*Penny's Mom*

Penny's Mom

Just want you to know I'm thinking about you!


----------



## mybuddy

Heading off to bed here and wanted to say good night. I hope you have a peaceful day.

:--heart:


----------



## dborgers

Thinking of you this morning. We're with you in spirit.


----------



## luvbuzz

I was just thinking I had not seen any posts by you...then I see this. I am so so sorry. I felt like I knew Penny from your writings. My heart is breaking for you.


----------



## hubbub

Penny's Mom said:


> Dan came to my rescue; put it all in the back of the car and we took it to the no-kill shelter we help support. They have a community outreach program to help pets stay in senior's home. They can use everything...the food, her joint supplements, towels and blankets.


As someone who has received donated medicine (for Hannah, it was a round of her chemo), thank you for making this choice during your grief. It's especially touching.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

You're all so comforting to me. I couldn't have dreamed of throwing it away...too many dogs and parents in need.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

What a wonderful gesture. Your concern for others even thru your grief is truly golden. Penny is smiling big time.


----------



## Thalie

Goodbye, sweet Penny. Your people love you very much and the memories they made with you will comfort them in time.

My condolences on the loss of your sweet girl. What a thoughtful thing you did donating to the shelter.


----------



## meadows

Thinking of you this evening. So hard losing a family member. I'm sure she is by your side thank in you for the love you gave her and wiping your tears. My heart aches for you and I hope you don't blame yourself for it anymore. There was nothing you could have done. Only pet lovers can truly understand the pain in losing her and we feel for you. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pandamonium

Ohh..Penny.... I know your heart feels so hollow and empty right now...I know you wake up in the morning and for a split second, she is still there, ...then that feeling of physical loss overwhelms. ... You had such love for Penny....and she felt it. May your heart heal, and your memories remain bright...


----------



## Debles

OMG, I am just seeing this!! I am so very very sorry! I haven't been here in so long. Godspeed dear girl.


----------



## mybuddy

Buddy dropping in to give you a big hug and lickie on the cheek.


----------



## Spencers Mom

My heart is breaking for you. I am so glad you were able to say goodbye. Hugs to you both. Penny please look out for my sweet Spencer.


----------



## LIDDLEMAR

So sorry for your loss, she's in a better place 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Swanolck

So sorry for your loss Penny's mom.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom

so sorry for you loss. my thoughts are with you.


----------



## oakleysmommy

I haven't been on here in a long time but I did follow all of your posts. Just saw this. I am so very sorry


----------



## valibin

I am so sorry for the loss of your Penny. You were both so fortunate to have each other and one day you will both be together again. Penny was so beautiful.


----------



## 3 goldens

I am so sorry. I lost two to heart failure and had no clue either time. Scooter was only 5 and that was so unexpected. His full brother, later brother, Buck wa 12 yrs 3 months and his just gave out with age.

You are right, she will always be with yout in your heart. All of mine are.


----------



## dborgers

Just stopping in to check on you and let you know I'm thinking about you


----------



## Karen519

*Penny*



Penny's Mom said:


> We rushed her to the evet, thinking she had bloat. How I wish it was.
> 
> She was in heart failure. Her heart sac was full of edema and by the time we got there wasn't really beating, more of a quivering. There was nothing they could do. She was clearly suffering. No tumors, no cancer, just a worn out heart...she gave it all to us for 11 years, 7 months and 11 days. She went to the bridge at 3 a.m.
> 
> We were with her at the end and stayed with her for a while after.
> 
> I feel her at my side. We stopped at a rest area on the way back to the camper and I saw her standing with her Dad over on the grass as she has done hundreds of times before in our travels. She will always be with me.
> 
> We "knew". When I gave her her last bath it was so she would go smelling of lavender. When I brushed her last, I told Dan to save the bag of hair. We "knew". We are at peace that we did everything we could and that she suffered only a few days...24 hours in the end.


Your Penny will ALWAYS be with you!


----------



## Ylan's Mom

I am so sorry about your Penny. I understand what you are going through. It is similar to what happened to my Ylan. Yes, we do know and we do communicate with our furry angels in ways that are hard to put in human language. You did the best for her because of your love and compasion. I am sure she felt it and crossed peacefully, this is a gift that some of us get to do for our angels. My heart and prayers are with you. Sleep softly Sweet Penny....


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I revisited this thread and for maybe the first time saw all the people's names on my first post. I feel so wrapped in love and understanding.

And yes, I'm crying again but this time because I am so humbled by the outpouring from my GRF family...I can't call you strangers.

I feel more at peace in the last day or so. I feel her softly here, around me. And remember without so much pain. 

I thank everyone again for your total love, sympathy and understanding. Every time we lose another precious Golden, we all grieve again. You opened those wounds in order to console me. So generous and gracious of you all.

There's still a journey to travel.


----------



## dborgers

We fellow travelers understand losing a golden is like losing a child.

It's an honor to remember sweet Penny and send you hugs through cyberspace.


----------



## nolefan

I am so glad that you saw all the support and the names, it's important to know you're not going through a loss alone. I hope your feelings of peace continue as you go through your grieving process. Some days are harder than others but you will continue to get through this. Sending you hugs....


----------



## oakleysmommy

Penny's mom. I am so sorry. There are. Few of you on here that I always followed your threads. I haven't been on in a while but just seeing a few that have gone to rainbow bridge. Thinking of you.


----------



## Pudden

so sorry. my Pudden died today as well. I feel with you.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

My heart breaks for you...I am stunned at the news of Pudden's passing. Almost as sudden as Penny's. Let yourself stop for a moment...catch your breath...cry...cry...cry. Pudden meant so much to all of us; loved by so many; I can only imagine the pain you are feeling tonight.


----------

